# Oil slick



## Steve Thompson (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm in South FL right now. My Nephews have lived in the Jupiter area for 25 years. They fish the gulf stream here almost daily. After Katrina they were fishing off all the trash blowing up the EAST coast for months after the storm. That trash provided great shelter for dolphin & produced a good catch daily.
 Now everybody down here knows it's just a matter of time before that oil slick comes through the Keys and back up the East side, and it's going to kill everything. 
 If you enjoy diving & fishing in the Keys, better get down there now. The chances are pretty good that you wont be able to do it again in your life time!


----------



## Swordfish (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Swordfish (Jun 9, 2010)

Steve Thompson said:


> everybody down here knows it's just a matter of time before that oil slick comes through the Keys and back up the East side, and it's going to kill everything.
> If you enjoy diving & fishing in the Keys, better get down there now. The chances are pretty good that you wont be able to do it again in your life time!


Talk about WAY off base. What planet are you from? 
You sir are a victim of the media. Get a clue, buy one if you have to. This kind of crapy is what kills peoples livelyhood.


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 9, 2010)

Steve Thompson said:


> I'm in South FL right now. My Nephews have lived in the Jupiter area for 25 years. They fish the gulf stream here almost daily. After Katrina they were fishing off all the trash blowing up the EAST coast for months after the storm. That trash provided great shelter for dolphin & produced a good catch daily.
> Now everybody down here knows it's just a matter of time before that oil slick comes through the Keys and back up the East side, and it's going to kill everything.
> If you enjoy diving & fishing in the Keys, better get down there now. The chances are pretty good that you wont be able to do it again in your life time!



Did all that supposed Katrina trash have a label on it identifying it as coming from the GOM?


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 9, 2010)

Swordfish said:


> Talk about WAY off base. What planet are you from?
> You sir are a victim of the media. Get a clue, buy one if you have to. This kind of crapy is what kills peoples livelyhood.



No all the oil on the water is whats killing peoples livelyhoods.

Do you think that in 12 months there will be no oil left in the water in the gulf?


----------



## TLB2 (Jun 9, 2010)

Might help to lay off CNN until your coffee has had time to settle


----------



## Bighunt37 (Jun 10, 2010)

Easy hippy jon im 21 im sure in my lifetime ill get to fish the keys again.  It is a horrible thing but this to shall pass.  We shouldnt feel as sorry for our recreational fishing selfs i know many captains down along the panhandle that can't even get trips booked for this summer this is affecting them and their families but  its just more adversity that people have to face.


----------



## Swordfish (Jun 10, 2010)

OK let’s try to put it in terms that you (Gaducker) can understand. 

1st. the oil spill is a *MAJOR* disaster and one would have to be a total idiot not to see that. 
What I mean by destroying peoples livelihood, is related to the slanderous statements made by Steve Thompson:

_“Now everybody down here knows it's just a matter of time before that oil slick comes through the Keys and back up the East side, and it's going to kill everything.” _

Think of all the fishing Captains, mates, all the water recreation businesses, hotels, beach shops, tackle shops, dive shops, and every other person from bars to restaurants that will go out of business if people are stupid enough to believe that statement. Think of the families that will be effected by that statement. Might as well just shut down the Keys and every beachfront business that exists in Florida, along both coasts. In his statement Thompson says that it will _KILL EVERYTHING_ along both coasts of Florida, he even goes further and says: 

_“If you enjoy diving & fishing in the Keys, better get down there now. The chances are pretty good that you won’t be able to do it again in your life time!”_

His ignorance of the Gulfstream currents and the mechanics of this disaster are very apparent. 

Now in terms that Thompson may understand, seeing as he is a realtor and sells hunting lands in GA.:
If I was to take the Media to its word, the feral hog population in GA. is decimating the land, chasing all the Whitetail away and eating every other animal that moves, including ducks, turkeys, and any animal that nests or forages on the ground. No one in their right mind would ever consider purchasing hunting land in GA. it would be a stupid investment. At the rate of the hog expansion, the so called “Hog Bomb”, GA. land will be worthless within the next 2 years. So, FYI, do not buy land in GA, if you live in GA. it’s best you leave now while you have a chance. Maybe the State should add another TAX to all land owners to pay for the State to attempt to remove them. Full disclosure dictates that all parties purchasing land should be made aware that the land will soon be destroyed by the overwhelming numbers of hogs, along with the diseases they carry.

Do you get it? Please people, you have a mind of your own, use it, don't follow blindly like sheep into the darkness of the Media and Government. Look where it's gotten us.


----------



## CAL (Jun 10, 2010)

Your observations could be very correct Mr.Thompson especially since you are there and have talked with your folks about what they have seen and experienced in the past.I read on the net where there is a plug of oil that has never surfaced that is 300 miles wide and 1500 miles long.If this is so,it has to go somewhere for sure.

Mr.Swordfish,I have sent you a PM Sir!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2010)

<DT>It's not the first time, won't be the last, and one thing that modern technology has brought us is the gift of immediate information regarding global incidents. The problem is, today's media isn't content simply reporting the facts. They feel it necessary to play pseudo expert and put a spin on everything they deem important to their political agenda. <DT> </DT>
In the big picture, the Event Horizon incident is indeed a disaster of monumental magnitude, but only the resulting effects as and after they have happened can be deemed as accurate results, not speculative hyperbole.




<DT><DT><DT><DT><DT>*1979*<DD>*June 3, Gulf of Mexico:* exploratory oil well Ixtoc 1 blew out, spilling an estimated 140 million gallons of crude oil into the open sea. Although it is one of the largest known oil spills, it had a low environmental impact. 

<DT>*1990*<DD>*June 8, off Galveston, Tex.:* _Mega Borg_ released 5.1 million gallons of oil some 60 nautical miles south-southeast of Galveston as a result of an explosion and subsequent fire in the pump room. 

<DT>*1993*<DD>*Aug. 10, Tampa Bay, Fla.:* three ships collided, the barge _Bouchard B155,_ the freighter _Balsa 37,_ and the barge _Ocean 255._ The _Bouchard_ spilled an estimated 336,000 gallons of No. 6 fuel oil into Tampa Bay. 

<DT>*2000*<DD>*Nov. 28, Mississippi River south of New Orleans:* oil tanker _Westchester_ lost power and ran aground near Port Sulphur, La., dumping 567,000 gallons of crude oil into lower Mississippi. Spill was largest in U.S. waters since _Exxon Valdez_ disaster in March 1989. 

<DT>*2005*<DD>*Aug.-Sept., New Orleans, Louisiana:* The Coast Guard estimated that more than 7 million gallons of oil were spilled during Hurricane Katrina from various sources, including pipelines, storage tanks and industrial plants. 

<DT>*2006*<DD>*June 19, Calcasieu River, Louisiana:* An estimated 71,000 barrels of waste oil were released from a tank at the CITGO Refinery on the Calcasieu River during a violent rain storm. 

<DT>*2008*<DD>*July 25, New Orleans, Louisiana:* A 61-foot barge, carrying 419,000 gallons of heavy fuel, collides with a 600-foot tanker ship in the Mississippi River near New Orleans. Hundreds of thousands of gallons of fuel leak from the barge, causing a halt to all river traffic while cleanup efforts commence to limit the environmental fallout on local wildlife. 

<DT>*2010*<DD>*Jan. 23, Port Arthur, Texas:* The oil tanker_ Eagle Otome_ and a barge collide in the Sabine-Neches Waterway, causing the release of about 462,000 gallons of crude oil. Environmental damage was minimal as about 46,000 gallons were recovered and 175,000 gallons were dispersed or evaporated, according to the U.S. Coast Guard. <DD>*April 24, Gulf of Mexico:* The _Deepwater Horizon,_ a semi-submersible drilling rig, sank on April 22, after an April 20th explosion on the vessel. Eleven people died in the blast. When the rig sank, the riser—the 5,000-foot-long pipe that connects the wellhead to the rig—became detached and began leaking oil. In addition, U.S. Coast Guard investigators discovered a leak in the wellhead itself. As much as 25,000 barrels (1,050,000 gallons) of oil per day were leaking into the water, threatening wildlife along the Louisiana Coast. Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano declared it a "spill of national significance." BP (British Petroleum), which leased the _Deepwater Horizon,_ is responsible for the cleanup, but the U.S. Navy supplied the company with resources to help contain the slick. Oil reached the Louisiana shore on April 30, affected about 125 miles of coast. By early June, oil had also reached Florida, Alabama, and Mississippi. It is the largest oil spill in U.S. history. 
</DD>


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 11, 2010)

CAL said:


> Your observations could be very correct Mr.Thompson especially since you are there and have talked with your folks about what they have seen and experienced in the past.I read on the net where there is a plug of oil that has never surfaced that is 300 miles wide and 1500 miles long.If this is so,it has to go somewhere for sure.
> 
> Mr.Swordfish,I have sent you a PM Sir!



If you read it on the internet,then it's got to be true.  Same if you heard some reporter say it on tv. 

I lived in SE Fl for most of my life. Fished an average of 3-4 days a week. My boat was in the water, ten minutes from the inlet. Anyone who says we fished trash from Katrina for months is mistaken. Most scientists are saying that the East coast will see tar balls at the worse. Some of the comments on here are straight from the mouths of the gloom and doom news media guys. I have close friends who make their living on the water everyday. One is in Venice LA. The others are in the Keys and Palm Beach County. This kind of negative, unsubstaniated, and un factual reports are hurting vtheir business bad. All of them have voiced to me how thay have clients cancelling right and left because of the news media, and because of reports on forums, just like this one. If the oil is going to come, then it's going to come. In the mean time, let's quit hurting folks livelyhood by posting stuff that may not happen at all, and certainly hasn't happened to the Florida guys yet.


----------



## TLB2 (Jun 11, 2010)

pottydoc said:


> If you read it on the internet,then it's got to be true.  Same if you heard some reporter say it on tv.
> 
> I lived in SE Fl for most of my life. Fished an average of 3-4 days a week. My boat was in the water, ten minutes from the inlet. Anyone who says we fished trash from Katrina for months is mistaken. Most scientists are saying that the East coast will see tar balls at the worse. Some of the comments on here are straight from the mouths of the gloom and doom news media guys. I have close friends who make their living on the water everyday. One is in Venice LA. The others are in the Keys and Palm Beach County. This kind of negative, unsubstaniated, and un factual reports are hurting vtheir business bad. All of them have voiced to me how thay have clients cancelling right and left because of the news media, and because of reports on forums, just like this one. If the oil is going to come, then it's going to come. In the mean time, let's quit hurting folks livelyhood by posting stuff that may not happen at all, and certainly hasn't happened to the Florida guys yet.



+1  Agree


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jun 12, 2010)

pottydoc said:


> If you read it on the internet,then it's got to be true.  Same if you heard some reporter say it on tv.
> 
> I lived in SE Fl for most of my life. Fished an average of 3-4 days a week. My boat was in the water, ten minutes from the inlet. Anyone who says we fished trash from Katrina for months is mistaken. Most scientists are saying that the East coast will see tar balls at the worse. Some of the comments on here are straight from the mouths of the gloom and doom news media guys. I have close friends who make their living on the water everyday. One is in Venice LA. The others are in the Keys and Palm Beach County. This kind of negative, unsubstaniated, and un factual reports are hurting vtheir business bad. All of them have voiced to me how thay have clients cancelling right and left because of the news media, and because of reports on forums, just like this one. If the oil is going to come, then it's going to come. In the mean time, let's quit hurting folks livelyhood by posting stuff that may not happen at all, and certainly hasn't happened to the Florida guys yet.



Very well put, yes it's a sad situation but not the end of the gulf like the media portray it as.Don't abandon and cancel your plans because of the media hype.My boat is in appalachicola and were going in 2 weeks to wear em out


----------

